

Ask HN: Directory of JS Libs - mouly

I see at least one new JS lib being announced via the front page of HN everyday. Makes me wonder if there is a central place for discovering all the libraries, like an app store for JS libraries.<p>How do you keep track of the latest in the world of JS?
======
rodw
At the risk of stating the obvious, if you're doing server-side
JavaScript/Node, there is <https://npmjs.org/> or simply `npm search` from the
command line.

------
HarshaThota
<http://dailyjs.com/> and <http://microjs.com/> have been pretty useful for
me.

------
jmsduran
Right now I just bookmark its github/website as I find them. Not exactly the
most efficient way to do things, but it does the job for now.

------
s3b
You should have a look at <http://badassjs.com/>

